# emergency lights for SHTF



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

a few items I believe that would be very, very handy to have in the even the power is out due to a simple power outage due to weather or a total SHTF


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In the event of a SHTF that is not natural or is end of the world type of thing.. unless you are in the middle of nowhere.. you do not really want lights

remember lights attract insects


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So many amazing LED lights you can get . In every price range there is. For the house I am going solar. Slowly over time I will wire it up with 12 volt power points.
While solar is not cost effective until the power is gone. It becomes effective quickly when other options are gone. If there is one thing it does well that is lights. Already proven I can light two rooms for 3 nights even if we get no sun. Once we expand this a little it will do even more.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

makes one good point immediately - light discipline - doesn't get near enough thought process and prepping direction .... 

disagree partially about the use of open flame or combustion type lighting - long term it's a must - candles and oil lamps are just too inexpensive and eazily stored .... totally agree about open flame and kids - that's 100% battery ops for them ... even for adults moving a lite Coleman lantern around at nite isn't advisable .... stuff like this needs to secured from tipping over or even being moved ...

in regard to battery ops ... invest in quality rechargables and solar rechargers and decent heavy duty flashlites like Maglites - cheaper ones to cover all the various battery sizes you might salvage is good prepping also .... the shake and crank recharging stuff just doesn't stand up to the usage ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as extended lighting goes, after the Coleman fuel, kerosene and candles run out,

I save vegetable oil that is out of date to use in primitive lamps like the ones from biblical times.

Those who live in warmer areas can press corn or olives for oil to burn and cook with.

A screw press is easy to make for extraction.

Post SHTF/WROL you won't be needing too much light at night nor is it advised to use too much.

Your primary objectives need to be done in daylight hours, back to the 1,800's living.

I consider all modern lighting transitional and temporary on the way to tallow.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I know that Nicad or nickle metal hydride batteries will only recharge for about a max of 1500 
cycles if you believe the packaging. So far I am about 1/4 of the way to my goal of batteries 
for portable lighting devices and chargers that will operate off of 12 VDC. Surprisingly my 
second recharger for batteries had a 12 VDC input plus 120 VAC. If I ever meet my goal, I'll be 
ok for some years, well at least a few years I hope.

If I ever have money to put in a good 12 VDC battery/solar panel system, I've given thought to
just detaching myself from the grid and utilize the house wiring to get power where I want it.
Probably won't work for high load 12 VDC devices like my frig, but for lighting and the likes, I
should be ok. But then I can't wire the house into the big inverter, so I guess it all depends on
how far along my preps are.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just rec'd this as a gift. I like it...great reviews.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

My latest flashlight buy was the Atactical A1 from Amazon, probably the cheapest but best quality tactical style light for $19.99. 550 max lumens and comes with its own battery that you can charge via USB.










Not a solution to all lighting needs, but excellent pocket light. I'd suggest a few more handheld lights, a headlamp and a lantern to cover all the bases.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree SHTF I'm keeping rooms visible from outside dark! For outages depending on duration I have a bunch of lawn solar lites I place 
around the house and they stay lit anywhere from 4 to 6 hours. If the lights go out at night right now I have emergency LED lights that come on
and they are rated for 8 hours and I'll get 6 to 7 hours out of them. Last few outages I used a simple inverter car battery set up and ran 3 to 4 LED lights on the main floor and it was
nice and bright and very low voltage. If power stays out I can recharge car battery with a solar charger the next day. I have candles and lanterns for longer term backup lighting as
I really don't want to use them unless I have to.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Batteries.....LED...... all that stuff is fine and dandy.

But I still like my old-fashioned oil lamps. I'm still using 20-year-old oil with no issue. Let's see a battery do that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One 5 watt light running off a battery charged by the solar panels . It will burn a long time with out sun. Draws about .4 amps. The 8.5 Watt LED provides more that twice the light at .7 amps draw


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

turbo6 said:


> My latest flashlight buy was the Atactical A1 from Amazon, probably the cheapest but best quality tactical style light for $19.99. 550 max lumens and comes with its own battery that you can charge via USB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...bought one maybe 4 weeks ago after a recommendation here.

Bought a belt case for it and it's my EDC.

Heck of a flashlight for a heck of a price.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Robie I got one for the holidays Use it every night as a reading light over the bed. I like how it throws enough light to read but is not too bright. Have forgotten/ fell asleep more than once to turn it off till morning . Just turn it off and it recharges every day. No idea what it cost. But was thinking about getting some more. 

I use some of the yard solar lights around the place and on car camping trips. Those seem to last about 2 years , I have picked them up for a buck a piece in the winter time when the big box store was stocking christmas items. You could set them in the light during the day then move them inside at night to use.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Batteries.....LED...... all that stuff is fine and dandy.
> 
> But I still like my old-fashioned oil lamps. I'm still using 20-year-old oil with no issue. Let's see a battery do that.


Oh yeah. I have a hurricane lamp that's older than I am. I think the oil is too lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Problem with burning oil post STHF is if you can save it for other needs why not. No one answer is prefect. How you deal with it best will be a combination of ways.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have an affinity for lights...all kinds.
I have two very old Dietz lanterns that look new...probably 8-10 oil lamps I fell heir to my parents and grandparents had. All of them are filled, wicks trimmed and ready to go.
I'm also a nut for flashlights. Last count on those was 23. 
I keep a 6 D cell mag light in my truck...right next to me....3-4 more that hold 3-4 batteries throughout the house in bathrooms and night stands.
These newish LED lights are great. They have come a long way with LED and they appeal to my love of "gadgets".
On top of all that....assorted emergency candles.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Problem with burning oil post STHF is if you can save it for other needs why not. No one answer is prefect. How you deal with it best will be a combination of ways.


I don't have anything against batteries and LED lights. Fact is, I have several. But for general lighting, given the choice, it's oil. I have plenty. I may have methods even in a grid-down situation to recharge batteries, but lamp oil doesn't need to be recharged.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will add that I keep solar yard lights as part of my preps for the SHTF. I find that they work very well for up to a couple of years and do produce a good amount of light for 8-10 hours.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My emergency lighting at present is a combination of flashlights powered by a 110 volt recharger and a small solar recharger for Ni-Cads, and some Aladdin oil lamps. I'm working on setting up a 12-volt AGM battery bank that will power some LED lights and a small chest freezer for 4-6 days, grid-down. Eventually I'd like to power that bank with PV panels, which would be in the multi-year grid-down regime. Small steps.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anybody tried the Solar LED rechargable light bulbs?

I just got a couple for $10 to see how they work and hold up.

They are plenty bright enough to read by (claimed 150 lumens) but I have not had them long enough to cycle them a few times to see how long they stay lit on a full charge, and how long to recharge in good sunlight.

The small solar panels are 5V/0.8W with mini USB plug. I'm going to try charging a small cell phone with one, most likely slow but might be a cheap option in a pinch. Also should work to charge 18650 3.7 V lithium batteries.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a solar powered flashlight (seriously...) and it is a viable option for a few hours of light. But I must agree that from a price/output standpoint, nothing holds a candle to a...well a candle... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought 3 solar flashlights 3 years ago. They each have hi/lo beam. I have only charged them twice, not because they needed it but because the directions state to charge them every so often so I charge them every year or so for a day in a sunny window. I don't use them often but they retain their charge and have never run down in power the times I have used them. Only one has a minor issue in which the lo beam doesn't work but the hi beam does so not really a problem to me. These flashlights cost about $11.00 each at Home Depot. This is the exact flashlight I purchased and I will be ordering about 6 more, one for each car and each out building.

Hybrid Light Solar Flashlight - Black-001175 - The Home Depot


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So many amazing LED lights you can get . In every price range there is. For the house I am going solar. Slowly over time I will wire it up with 12 volt power points.
> While solar is not cost effective until the power is gone. It becomes effective quickly when other options are gone. If there is one thing it does well that is lights. Already proven I can light two rooms for 3 nights even if we get no sun. Once we expand this a little it will do even more.


We are doing the same thing, . . . just a different way. Mine is 110 volt using an inverter.

I isolated several circuits in my house, . . . then only have LED lights in them, . . . I can power them with my 12 volt battery and an inverter, . . . lights up my living room, bed room, kitchen, and bath, . . . using the same switches, . . . everything just like normal.

It took some work to get there, . . . but I really enjoy knowing I have my normal light at my fingertips if something goes wrong.

Gonna add a couple solar panels and another battery as funds become available. Right now, using regular small charger to do the job.

I also don't have to worry about a lamp getting knocked over and burn the house down around me. My oil lamps are for ABSOLUTE EMERGENCY and for no other purpose. Every thing else will be exhausted and dead before I put that danger in front of my family.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> We are doing the same thing, . . . just a different way. Mine is 110 volt using an inverter.
> 
> I isolated several circuits in my house, . . . then only have LED lights in them, . . . I can power them with my 12 volt battery and an inverter, . . . lights up my living room, bed room, kitchen, and bath, . . . using the same switches, . . . everything just like normal.
> 
> ...


 At this time I am avoiding inverts because of the lost in energy and I am using the battery only as a light source. This will grow in time.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Post SHTF/WROL you won't be needing too much light at night nor is it advised to use too much.


Exactly. Don't spend too much money and energy worrying about lighting. Obviously emergency lighting is needed, flashlights, etc. but in a SHTF type situation and even after, you should revert to a sleep/work pattern that is not complicated by technology so you should not need extensive lighting as we use now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have about 8 of these, they are great! I don't even hook up the "non-solar" batteries, just run them completely off of the solar/recharable batteries. I sit them in a south-facing window on the sill and they stay charged.

https://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Powered-Flashlight-Emergency-Battery/dp/B001NTT45Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490721545&sr=8-3&keywords=solar+flashlight

Forget survival candles and go down to your local Dollar Tree (or whatever brand of "everything for a dollar" you have in your area and pick up a couple of dozen, they burn for 80 hours.

80 hours of a light source for $1. Pretty good deal.

I agree on light discipline, if you are in a situation with potentially violent people around, go dark and stay dark. All lighting up does is illuminate where you are to target.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have about 8 of these, they are great! I don't even hook up the "non-solar" batteries, just run them completely off of the solar/recharable batteries. I sit them in a south-facing window on the sill and they stay charged.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Powered-Flashlight-Emergency-Battery/dp/B001NTT45Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490721545&sr=8-3&keywords=solar+flashlight
> 
> ...


Light discipline in a SHTF situation is good, . . . necessary, . . . and will be done.

(Light discipline also works the other way. That is why I have both a thermal scope and a NV monocular on order, . . . I love IR technology.)

OTOH, . . . I don't need light discipline today if the electric goes south, . . . if a tornado takes down my wires, . . . or something else does in my electric co. power source. I need lighting to do my normal stuff I do, . . . take a shower, . . . use the pot, . . . cook meals, . . . make plans and decisions.

I have my house set up now so I can do that for at least a couple of days, . . . and as we add more battery potential, . . . I'll be able to power my refrigerator, . . . my freezer, . . . and other small appliances, . . . all on solar power.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

When we bought this house back in 2001, we wired the whole place for ethernet and planned on running heavy cables to the ham shack for 12 volts delivered from a battery bank in the basement. Rather that just wiring the radio room, we ran a 12 volt bus the length of the house using 00 copper cable, with multiple tap points. Switchable two-bulb RV light fixtures with soft-white and red LED's give us the option of subdued night lighting or warm white light. Small sine-wave inverters for specific 120 volt devices make it easier to present a "situation normal" feel to the house. Panel mounted Anderson Power-Pole connectors in several locations make it easy to plug in 12v devices.

Whatever you use for grid-down lighting, don't forget black-out shades to keep the curious passers-by away.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> My latest flashlight buy was the Atactical A1 from Amazon, probably the cheapest but best quality tactical style light for $19.99. 550 max lumens and comes with its own battery that you can charge via USB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent lights... amazing value for twenty bucks.
I've got one in every pack, vehicle and a few scattered around the house... plus I've given several as gifts.
Alsp picked up one of the A1S lights... same thing, but 1100 lumens, comes with a 3400ma USB chargable battery and is ten bucks more. The spot on the A1S is more diffused... not quite as much of a "beam", so the apparent brightness is close to the same between them. My personal preference between the two models is the twenty dollar A1. 550 lumens is plenty and the lower intensity setting are very useful.

Everyone should pick up a few of these before they raise the price!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Excellent lights... amazing value for twenty bucks.
> I've got one in every pack, vehicle and a few scattered around the house... plus I've given several as gifts.
> Alsp picked up one of the A1S lights... same thing, but 1100 lumens, comes with a 3400ma USB chargable battery and is ten bucks more. The spot on the A1S is more diffused... not quite as much of a "beam", so the apparent brightness is close to the same between them. My personal preference between the two models is the twenty dollar A1. 550 lumens is plenty and the lower intensity setting are very useful.
> 
> Everyone should pick up a few of these before they raise the price!


I think a few folks have noted similar brightness between the 550 lumen A1 and the 1150 lumen A1S. Honestly, even though it's about double the lumens the perceived difference with your eyes is not as much as you think.

I compared the A1 to another 1000 lumen light I have and the step up is not as huge as you would think, at least based on the numbers.

The A1 puts out plenty of light and is still pretty battery efficient. I've had it for a month now, using it frequently and I just charged it for the first time. They claim the low mode (maybe 5 lumens?) runs for 5 days, I wouldn't be surprised as the run time is good.

Honestly, this thing is as good as it gets for $20. I'm curious how the battery will hold up after a year but otherwise it's a solid light. 550 lumens is plenty and even 1000 lumens is pretty much the max I probably would ever need in a handheld light.

Quite honestly I'm more interested in low light modes and efficency for emergencies anyway.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I may have methods even in a grid-down situation to recharge batteries, but lamp oil doesn't need to be recharged.


Three primary problems with oil lamps, they can start a fire, they aren't useful outside because they don't throw much of a beam, but the kicker is...
Once the fuel is gone it is gone


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Whatever you use for grid-down lighting, don't forget black-out shades to keep the curious passers-by away.


Yea, having lights when most others don't may become a problem.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have about 8 of these, they are great! I don't even hook up the "non-solar" batteries, just run them completely off of the solar/recharable batteries. I sit them in a south-facing window on the sill and they stay charged.
> https://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Powered-Flashlight-Emergency-Battery/dp/B001NTT45Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490721545&sr=8-3&keywords=solar+flashlight.


Probably make good trade items


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Three primary problems with oil lamps, they can start a fire,


Only if you're careless.



John Galt said:


> they aren't useful outside because they don't throw much of a beam,


They aren't my ONLY light source. I don't plan on spotlighting deer with them.



John Galt said:


> but the kicker is...
> Once the fuel is gone it is gone


And that's true of any light source.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This might sound weird to you guys, but I take the tops off of those solar powered rechargeable lawn lights you can get for a buck, and prop them up in my windows. They last until about 3AM; the southern facing ones last all night. I never turn on a light at night to move around unless I'm reading.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> but the kicker is...
> Once the fuel is gone it is gone





Back Pack Hack said:


> And that's true of any light source.


Not if your "fuel" is electric coming from solar panels. I think the sun will be around longer than us. 

All my survival lighting is rechargeable plus I have solar generators for some regular power needs.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Three primary problems with oil lamps, they can start a fire, they aren't useful outside because they don't throw much of a beam, but the kicker is...
> Once the fuel is gone it is gone


I have 5-gal metal pails of high grade kerosene. Can use this in emergency heaters, to keep diesel fuel from jelling in cold weather, or for lamps. 5-gal will last a long time in a lamp.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Yea, having lights when most others don't may become a problem.


50% or so of my home is below ground. No light gets out. Also none gets in so light are a must.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I too agree with light disapline in long term SHTF situations but have various emergency or transitional lighting available. I.E. Hurricane lamps, flashlights both rechargeable via 110V or solar and straight battery, candles, solar outdoor lighting, etc.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My oil lamps are broken down into two categories, Aladdin and flat wick.

I have a over dozen Aladdin's all but two are from the 1930's, and those are restored.

The others are either railroad lanterns or table lamps with Queen Ann burners, about 20 total.

I have several wall mounted gaslights from the 1,800's some are from the Victorian house I owned.

I did convert them to take mantels for a brighter light and color temp.

Those lights will burn about five years, eight hours a day on one, one hundred pound tank.

It is my opinion that the 19'h and early 20'h century lighting is the way to go, or solar.

On the primitive lamps to burn veggie oil, the miniature porcelain tea pots will do the job nicely with a 1/8" wick.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> Not if your "fuel" is electric coming from solar panels. I think the sun will be around longer than us.
> 
> All my survival lighting is rechargeable plus I have solar generators for some regular power needs.


You're assuming your technology is fail-proof and can never break or get stolen.

Light bulbs,* including LEDs*, burn out, ya know.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Three primary problems with oil lamps, they can start a fire, they aren't useful outside because they don't throw much of a beam, but the kicker is...
> Once the fuel is gone it is gone


Start a fire? only if you are careless, I have been using them for over 40 years, no fires here.

Don't throw much of a beam? what for? If a true and total SHTF happens you don't need a spotlight.

They weren't made to project a beam other than the ones with Fresnel lens fitted light houses.

Sooner or later ALL fuel will run out. As I said earlier in this thread, it will come down to tallow.

I have enough fuel for my lamps and lanterns to last three lifetimes, example, 100 gallons of Coleman fuel 150 gallons of paraffin.

I am not even mentioning the kerosene tanks.

Here are two wall lamps, the one with the plain shade triggers my Geiger counter.

The mirrors are to amplify the light from the lamps(Edison effect).

The black box in the left hand picture is a digital signal processor and speaker plugged into the Yaesu FRG 100 below it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're assuming your technology is fail-proof and can never break or get stolen.
> 
> Light bulbs,* including LEDs*, burn out, ya know.


Most modern LEDs will outlast us.

But, if anything I think the key here is just a variety of different sources of light. Each one has their advantages and disadvantages. Sure there's many flashlights that will run a low lumen mode for days maybe a week but in a situation like that something fuel based is obviously the better choice for the long run.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're assuming your technology is fail-proof and can never break or get stolen.
> 
> Light bulbs,* including LEDs*, burn out, ya know.


Of course, but we weren't discussing technology... we were discussing fuel. With all my technology items, I have backups, just as others keep extra oil. My point is that for most "normal" folks that don't store fuel by the 55 gallon drum, electric from the sun is pretty much limitless and will not run out. My comparison has more to do with the norm of someone keeping maybe a gallon of fuel on hand for their camping lanterns.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

turbo6 said:


> Most modern LEDs will outlast us.........


Or so the makers tell us. I bought a 3-pack of flashlights a few months ago at a gun show. Cree LEDs no less. $90 for the three. Only one still works today.



******* said:


> ........... we were discussing fuel. ...........


Sorry. My bad. I thought we were discussing _light_. Specifically, how to _make light _in an _emergency_. Perhaps I misread the title of the thread.

I don't store oil in 55 gallon drums either. I'm still using the gallon I bought 20-odd years ago. I seriously doubt anyone who has had batteries sitting on their shelves since 1995 or thereabouts can just pop 'em into their MagLights and go to town.

Yes, I agree, oil is not the 'perfect' light source. But it certainly has it's advantages. Shelf life, for one. Sheer reliability is another. Can it compete with a 2 gazillion candlepower spotlight? It's not designed to.

There is no Supreme Ruler and Master of how to make light. The best course, IMHO, is to invest in multiple methods, and have at least two of each. Oil, kerosene, batteries, flashlights, solar, gennies, hand-cranks ad nauseum ad infinitum.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> Most modern LEDs will outlast us.


Don't bet on it.

I have had new LED lights burn out.

I have for a while now watched green traffic lights of clustered LED's loosing individual segments.

Those should be top of the line units to boot.

Right now I am running a test on 40 and 60 watt LED bulbs.

They are running 24 hours a day, two weeks now, three of each in it until all burn out.

I think that if your are running a cheap genset that does not have a true sine wave,

you will run into inverse voltage problems with the bulbs.

I have a red neon bulb that has been on for 24/7 now for 25 years, it is a night light, GI issue for the comm. shelters.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Different LED's light last more or less hours, There is a wide difference in brands.. There is no one answer. The best approach is a mixed one. Why would I burn fuel of any kind to make light when solar will provide it, and provide much better light. If Solar charged batteries will provide light the fuel can be saved for times it can't. So far the small set up I am playing with is providing lighst every night all night long and catching back up during the day. Couple days of no real sun have not caused a failure yet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ..........I think that if your are running a cheap genset that does not have a true sine wave, ............


Generator? Or inverter?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Generator? Or inverter?


More so a generator.

The only way to really know is to hook up an O'scope to it.

I checked mine that way when I got them.

I have rotary invertors that produce a perfect sine wave driven by 24VDC.

Some cheap gensets I have seen in the past put out a square wave that is a killer on semiconductors.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My emergency lights of choice are Goal Zero products. They use rechargeable lithium batteries that can be cycled many many times & don't have memory issues. They can also be used as power centers to recharge your phone. To recharge the unit, one can use USB with built in USB cord, attach to a solar panel or use the hand crank. I have several models and currently use the lantern every night, as I keep it on low next to my chicken brooder. The lantern can run from 2.5 - 28 hours, depending on how bright you set the dial and if you use one or both of the LED lamps. I plug it into my USB port on my computer every 3 days or so to recharge. I also have & like the Goal Zero folding solar panels with multiple cords already attached. I personally will take such solar capable product any day over more dangerous fuel lamps... both for normal daily use and for SHTF.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a couple dual fuel colemans and two kerosene/diesel petromax style pressure lanterns. Mostly used for fishing and camping, but if I need emergency lighting kerosene lasts a long time and I have spare parts and mantles that will last years in emergency limited use situations. I also have some solar charging ability and eneloop batteries in all my led flashlights.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have plenty of flashlights (i.e. Maglite, Streamlight, iNova and Surefire). I also have a couple of 115 hr emergency candles, regular wax candles, battery operated lanterns, a propane camping lantern and the wife keeps scented candles throughout the house. I like to have variety in case something fails, but everything I have will eventually run out so I plan to add solar power some day. I also have a generator but that is a no go if it is SHTF where people have gone violent but for blackouts and local emergencies it can be used as needed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LED's no where do you get more light for the power you use. Batteries are easy to recharge with different options I use solar to recharge.
No flames to start a fire quick on and off it you need them or don't. This is one area New tech trumps old school.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Harbor Freight has a real nice an inexpensive solar LED lantern that works great.

I have a few of them just in case and I use them when I go camping.


----------



## antoniogcruz (Oct 9, 2017)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

These Luci lights are an easy lighting solution. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018HFXCIQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Not super bright but that may be a good thing when your neighbors have no lights at all and you want to stay under the radar with nightly lighting inside the house. They can recharge in the windowsill each day and provide some light at night.


----------

